# Framebuffer в консоли > 1280x1024

## andrik

Здравствуйте!

Купил 24" монитор, пытаюсь настроить framebuffer в консоли на родное для этого монитора разрешение 1920x1080 (ну или 1920x1200), но сколько не крутил ядро, разрешение больше 1280x1024 выставить не удается.

Пробовал использовать и vesa и vesafb и nvidiafb - толку 0. В grub.conf выставлял опции по очереди так:

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda4 video=uvesafb:1920x1200-32,ywrap,mtrr:3

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda4 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=0x037d

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda4 video=nvidiafb:1920x1200-32,ywrap,mtrr:3

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda4 video=nvidiafb vga=0x037d

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda4 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=ask

при ask выдает список в котором максимальное разрешение 1280x1024, более высоких просто нет..

по hwinfo --framebuffer все вроде как должно быть:

02: None 00.0: 11001 VESA Framebuffer                                                                                                                                                                                                        

  [Created at bios.464]                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

  Unique ID: rdCR.FLoTMpm0mi1                                                                                                                                                                                                                

  Hardware Class: framebuffer                                                                                                                                                                                                                

  Model: "NVIDIA G92 Board - 03930004"                                                                                                                                                                                                       

  Vendor: "NVIDIA Corporation"                                                                                                                                                                                                               

  Device: "G92 Board - 03930004"                                                                                                                                                                                                             

  SubVendor: "NVIDIA"                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

  SubDevice:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

  Revision: "Chip Rev"                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

  Memory Size: 14 MB                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

  Memory Range: 0xf9000000-0xf9dfffff (rw)                                                                                                                                                                                                   

  Mode 0x0300: 640x400 (+640), 8 bits                                                                                                                                                                                                        

  Mode 0x0301: 640x480 (+640), 8 bits                                                                                                                                                                                                        

  Mode 0x0303: 800x600 (+800), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0305: 1024x768 (+1024), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0307: 1280x1024 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x030e: 320x200 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x030f: 320x200 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0311: 640x480 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0312: 640x480 (+2560), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0314: 800x600 (+1600), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0315: 800x600 (+3200), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0317: 1024x768 (+2048), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0318: 1024x768 (+4096), 24 bits

  Mode 0x031a: 1280x1024 (+2560), 16 bits

  Mode 0x031b: 1280x1024 (+5120), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0330: 320x200 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0331: 320x400 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0332: 320x400 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0333: 320x400 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0334: 320x240 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0335: 320x240 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0336: 320x240 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x033d: 640x400 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x033e: 640x400 (+2560), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0345: 1600x1200 (+1600), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0346: 1600x1200 (+3200), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0347: 1400x1050 (+1400), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0348: 1400x1050 (+2800), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0349: 1400x1050 (+5600), 24 bits

  Mode 0x034a: 1600x1200 (+6400), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0352: 2048x1536 (+8192), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0360: 1280x800 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0361: 1280x800 (+5120), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0362: 768x480 (+768), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0364: 1440x900 (+1440), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0365: 1440x900 (+5760), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0368: 1680x1050 (+1680), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0369: 1680x1050 (+6720), 24 bits

  Mode 0x037b: 1280x720 (+5120), 24 bits

  Mode 0x037c: 1920x1200 (+1920), 8 bits

  Mode 0x037d: 1920x1200 (+7680), 24 bits

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

В ядре:

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_FB_BOTH_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

Не пойму косяка..

----------

## andrik

Нарыл, оказывается что что-то скривилось в ядре начиная с версии 2.6.31 до .33.  в 2.6.34-rc3 вроде как работает, еще не проверял.

обсуждение проблемы тут: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296539

----------

## cord

Для консоли nouveau однозначно!

----------

